# Bootsführerschein in Kiel oder Umgebung



## Klaus S. (3. September 2007)

Hi,
ich suche eine VHS oder  Bootsschule zum Erwerb  des Bootsführerscheins. Wo kann ich den möglichst günstig und schnell ab Mitte Oktober machen?? Es sollte in oder um Kiel sein (wohne dann in Raisdorf). Boot ist schon vorhanden und somit ist der Anreinz natürlich um so höher :m
In Eutin gibts ne VHS die haben aber leider schon mit den Kurs angefangen. Gibts sowas auch in Kiel?? Konnte leider nichts finden. 

Wer weiß also wo ich den Lappen (See und Binnen) machen kann??


----------



## detlefb (3. September 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein in Kiel oder Umgebung*

mußt dich hier:

http://www.dmyv.de/ausbildung/2.html

mal durch die Liste graben.

edit...

*Sportbootführerschein See*

*Freitag, 21. September 2007*


      Kursnummer: Kursnummer: PE 5.07.01
Kursort: Kursort: VHS Vario-Bau Raum 2 
*Adresse:**VHS Laboe e.V.*
Dorfstraße 6 (Vario-Bau)
24235 Laboe     

*Webseite: * http://www.kvhs-ploen.de/index.php?page=programm&kurs=P


----------



## prophet12 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein in Kiel oder Umgebung*

z.b hier

http://www.segelschule-olympiazentrum.de/


----------



## prophet12 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein in Kiel oder Umgebung*

oder hier ist wohl für das beste 18.0ß9 ist Start

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=108282&highlight=eutin


----------



## Klaus S. (3. September 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein in Kiel oder Umgebung*

Erstmal DANKE für die Antworten ABER der Kursbeginn sollte erst Mitte Oktober sein da ich erst Ende September nach Raisdorf ziehe.


----------



## Klaus S. (3. September 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein in Kiel oder Umgebung*



prophet12 schrieb:


> z.b hier
> 
> http://www.segelschule-olympiazentrum.de/



Das wäre schonmal was aber leider sind die Kurse ja schon angefangen oder gar zu Ende. 

VHS ist wohl doch nichts für mich da die Kurse ja über 3 Monate gehen. Wollte gerne schon etwas früher mit den Boot ins Wasser |supergri

Edit: Hab die mal angetickert ob die auch Termine im Oktober haben.


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. September 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein in Kiel oder Umgebung*

Hast Du Dich schon mal mit der Materie befasst?
Um den Stoff wirklich zu verstehen sind drei Monate ein guter Zeitrahmen.

Ok, es ist eine persönliche Sache aber obwohl ich das Lernen, durch meine Job,
noch gewöhnt bin war ich froh 4 Monate Zeit für beide Lappen zu haben.

Ich will hier keine Grundsatzdiskussion anzetteln 
aber diesen Aspekt solltest Du im Auge behalten.


----------



## floh72 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein in Kiel oder Umgebung*

Die hier bieten einen 1 wöchigen Intensiv Kurs an: http://www.ostwind.com/sbf/sbf_see.htm
Ist relativ nahe an Kiel ( 45km)
Musst ma schauen!!


----------



## Schl@chter (3. September 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein in Kiel oder Umgebung*

Denke ma wenn du gut lernst sollte es in 1 Monat möglich sein für beide Scheine


----------



## Klaus S. (3. September 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein in Kiel oder Umgebung*



floh72 schrieb:


> Die hier bieten einen 1 wöchigen Intensiv Kurs an: http://www.ostwind.com/sbf/sbf_see.htm
> Ist relativ nahe an Kiel ( 45km)
> Musst ma schauen!!



Fang am 1.10. einen neuen Job in Kiel an und kann da nicht gleich Urlaub machen :m Außerdem sind da auch nur Temine bis Juli drin. 

Es muß doch auch Schulen geben wo man 3 Mal die Woche Abends hingeht und den Lappen dann innerhalb von 3-4 Wochen hat. Wenns über 3 Monate geht hab ich die ersten Fragen bis zur Prüfung schon wieder vergessen


----------



## Dorsch-Schnappi (3. September 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein in Kiel oder Umgebung*

Hallo Klaus,

die meisten Abendlehrgänge sind nur 1x pro Woche, d.h. in der Regel 12 Übungsabende = 3 Monate. Also entweder irgendwo einen Wochenend-Intensivkurs buchen, oder aber die 3 Monate in Kauf nehmen. Wenn du jetzt anfängst, hast Du im Dezember Prüfung. Dann doch besser im Januar anfangen, im April die Prüfung ablegen und nach der Laichzeit dem Dorsch mit dem eigenen Boot nachstellen.

Hier mal 2 Links von Lehrgängen im September und im Januar:
http://www.schlei.info/index.php?action=detail&par_id=429

http://www.tus-segeln.de/kurse.php

Mein Extra-Tipp: Mache den SBF SEE und den SBF Binnen getrennt. Man verwechselt doch schnell beide Themen (z.B. die unterschiedliche Art der Betonnung oder die Lichterführung).
Mache zuerst den SBF See. Den Binnenschein brauchst Du in Schl-H. mangels entsprechender Gewässer nicht. Nach circa einem Jahr holst Du dann den SBF Binnen nach. Dann braucht Du nur eine theoretische Prüfung ablegen. Dazu brauchtst Du dann keinen extra Kursus belegen. Fragenkatalog aus dem Internet holen, fleißig lernen und zur Prüfung anmelden. Kostet Dich dann nicht mal 50 Euronen für den Binnenschein und ist erheblich streßfreier.


----------



## floh72 (3. September 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein in Kiel oder Umgebung*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]20-2007[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]13.10.07[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]-[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]20.10.07[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Samstag 13.00 Uhr [/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]21-2007[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]10.11.07[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]-[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]17.11.07[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Samstag 13.00 Uhr [/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]22-2007[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 01.12.07[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]-[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 08.12.07[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Samstag 13.00 Uhr [/FONT]​

Da sind doch Oktober Termine mit bei, scroll halt ma nen bissel runter^^


----------



## Klaus S. (3. September 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein in Kiel oder Umgebung*

@Floh72

jetzt hab ich die Termine auch gesehen :m Passt trotzdem nicht weil der Kurs ja über 1 Woche läuft und das den ganzen Tag. 

@Dosch-Schnappi
ich fahre gerne im Winter auf Butt und auch mal auf Dorsch aber dann im eher flachen Wasser wo bekanntlich keine Laichdorsche zu finden sind. Ich hab auch kein Problem damnit mal einen verangelten Dorsch der offensichtlich Babys im Bauch hat möglichst schonend zurück zu setzten. Soviel ich weiß fressen laichbereite Dorsche aber gar nicht mehr und man reisst sie nur und das kann mir beim Naturköderangeln (meine bevorzugte Art zu Angeln) kaum passieren.


Mal weiter gucken ob da nicht doch noch ein WE-Kurs zu finden ist. 3 Monate lang an der See wohnen und ein Boot in der Garage stehen haben und es nicht nutzen dürfen wäre einfach zu hart :q


----------



## Freelander (4. September 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein in Kiel oder Umgebung*

Hi,
Mach Ihn doch im Selbststudium und melde dich dann zur Prüfung an, ist günstiger und Du kannst dein Lernpensum selbst steuern und sogar den Prüfungstermin aussuchen.
Habe ich auch so gemacht.


----------



## Klaus S. (4. September 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein in Kiel oder Umgebung*



Freelander schrieb:


> Hi,
> Mach Ihn doch im Selbststudium und melde dich dann zur Prüfung an, ist günstiger und Du kannst dein Lernpensum selbst steuern und sogar den Prüfungstermin aussuchen.
> Habe ich auch so gemacht.



Hab nach der Online-Schule gesucht die hier mal im Board angepriesen wurde aber die gibt es wohl gar nicht mehr. Der link funktioniert auf jeden Fall nicht mehr. 

Ne Schule würd ich aber trotzdem vorziehen. Meine Anfrage bei http://www.segelschule-olympiazentrum.de/  wegen Termine wurde noch nicht beantwortet. Vielleicht kommt da ja noch was.


----------



## goeddoek (4. September 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein in Kiel oder Umgebung*

Moin Klaus #h

Nimm den > http://www.sbf-lehrgang.de/rub_anzeige.cfm?rub_ID=2

der müsste funktionieren


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (4. September 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein in Kiel oder Umgebung*

Braucht man da keine praktische Prüfung?


----------



## goeddoek (4. September 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein in Kiel oder Umgebung*

Doch, Henning - die praktische Prüfung muss man auch machen #h


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (4. September 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein in Kiel oder Umgebung*

Ich dachte nur, weil man das ja irgendwie auch übers Internet machen kann, heißt es


----------



## Klaus S. (4. September 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein in Kiel oder Umgebung*

Und man muß sich noch ne andere Schule suchen bei der man den praktischen Teil lernen kann. Hmmm... es muß also auf jeden Fall ne Schule her. Gar nicht so einfach eine zu finden. Google hilft nicht viel weiter und auch die Gelben Seiten geben nichts her. Bin nun schon paar Tage am suchen.


----------



## goeddoek (4. September 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein in Kiel oder Umgebung*



Henning Lorenzen schrieb:


> Ich dachte nur, weil man das ja irgendwie auch übers Internet machen kann, heißt es



Nee - Henning, den Schein kann man ( noch ) nicht machen.
Wer keine Zeit oder Lust hat, kann übers Internet üben.

Ist Geschmacksache. Ich würde ( falls es einzurichten ist ) immer einen Kurs besuchen :m


----------



## Klaus S. (5. September 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein in Kiel oder Umgebung*

Schieb... suche immer noch ne Bootsfahrschule.


----------



## EckernTroll (6. September 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein in Kiel oder Umgebung*

Moinsen,

ist nicht wirklich in der Nähe von Kiel aber auf der Hanseboot in HH kannst Du neuerdings einen Intensivkurs machen. Klingt ganz interessant, besonders, wenn man auf Messepartys steht und eh zur Messe will: http://www.hamburg-messe.de/hanseboot/bo_de/sportboot_fuehrerschein.htm?Besucher

Glück auf!


----------



## Klaus S. (12. September 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein in Kiel oder Umgebung*

Hab mich nun bei http://www.ostwind.com/sbf/sbf_see.htm angemeldet. Ich kann dort auch nur an den WE mitmachen und wäre nach 4 Wochen damit durch.


----------



## Truttafriend (12. September 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein in Kiel oder Umgebung*

Ich drück dir die Daumen. Ist ne ganze Menge zu büffeln aber man kann den Stoff gut auf dem Boot gebrauchen #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. September 2007)

*AW: Bootsführerschein in Kiel oder Umgebung*

Viel Spaß beim Lernen und viel Glück bei der Prüfung!


----------

